# OS9.2.1 update doesn't open with Stuffit



## salohcinluap (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm trying to upgrade 9.1 on a Beige G3 (512Mb RAM, USB/FW, Personality card). 
When I try to unpack the 9.2.1 bin file from  here , it reports error -127 and won't do anything else. After clicking OK, the error appears again, and repeats until I force the thing to reboot!
I'm unpacking the file with Stuffit. What could be wrong?


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 6, 2006)

What version of Stuffit are you using?


----------



## salohcinluap (Aug 6, 2006)

Stuffit Expander 5.5


----------



## bobw (Aug 6, 2006)

Try this - open Stuffit Expander by double-clicking it, then open its Preferences (in File menu). Turn off (uncheck) the item "mount disk images" - I can't recall the section of Stuffit Expander's preferences that item is in, but look for it. Then try the download again.


----------



## salohcinluap (Aug 6, 2006)

bobw, you are Super Mac Mod for a reason - thanks! That did the trick (and put an end to a hair-pulling day!)


----------

